

Kim Dotcom claims to have evidence Joe Biden ordered the shutdown of Megaupload - veesahni
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-mpaa-riaa-corrupted-the-u-s-government-120814/

======
TylerE
Can we get some neutral coverage on this guy once in a while? Why always
torrentfreak?

~~~
jonursenbach
I haven't seen anybody else cover the story.

~~~
benologist
That's because there rarely _is_ a story, there's just TorrentFreak whose
business is pandering to digg (once upon a time), reddit, hn, etc and the
people on them who want to believe they're saving the world one pirated movie
at a time.

The really sad part is it works just as well on hn as it ever did on digg.

~~~
joelrunyon
Well, if this actually turns up like Kim says it is, then it WILL be a story
(right?).

~~~
cafard
Wow. Do Democratic VPs always run the Internet? (In case you're wondering
about partisanship, there's only been one Republican VP since the internet
really took off, and he was busy running the world...)

------
ari_elle
the interesting thing about megaupload as i understand it is, that even though
they are protected by the digital millenium copyright act, there was something
different in their service. they try to prove that they were knowing that
copyright infringement did take place?

so as i understand megaupload, there were many many links pointing to the same
failes, as they wanted to minimze same uploads, meaning that they got takedown
notices for links rather than content. in a nutshell: they removed links
instead of content afaik, and there they differ from rapidshare and others...
can somebody help me out if this is the case? (i never used megaupload but as
i understand it that was there working model)

~~~
illuminate
As far as I recall, they were not protected as internal emails disclosed not
just knowledge of piracy, the company actively encouraged it from within.

------
wrathsu
"Romney is simply the better bet for a free Internet."

Didn't Romney say something to the effect of 'Porn should be banned on the
internet'?

~~~
smashing
Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA)[1]: Signed into law by President
Clinton on October 28, 1998. I don't care what your politics are but the
Democratic party is not the party that wants to stop the Republicans[2] from
shutting down the Internet as we know it. Most people on HN probably think
they do, however.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_A...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Act)

[2] This presupposes that the Republican Party want to shut down freedom on
the Internet.

~~~
sampsonjs
Who knew the DMCA banned porn? Not me, that's for sure!

~~~
smashing
If the porn is copyrighted then the DMCA will allow the content owners to send
a DMCA notice for each copyright infringement. That's the law and now you know
it.

------
logn
First Waco, then Megaupload.

